# Continue The Story Thread!!!



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Rules: only use 3 words to continue the story....

once upon a


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

time a guy!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

bactrian in the


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mcdonalds by the


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

bins with a


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

douchebag named Fido

Pac


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jizzed on pacman


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Who was caught


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

sleeping on the

Pac


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

tramp that lay


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

pickin his nose


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

luciferzone said:


> pickin his nose


and flicking it

Pac


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

at passers by


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

and then he


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

hit a


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

And lost his


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

will to live


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

so he went


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

to porn shop


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

and got his!!!!!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

new penis pump


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

for him and


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

got some freinds


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

to help him


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

try out his


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

shiny big vibrator


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

named fido the


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

great and then


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

he was awesome!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

went after slckr69


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

Then he licked


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

me


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> me


me me me !!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

also known as


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

the masked perve


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

from the town


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

or fido the


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

kq's whipped bitch


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

began to play


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

with her big

TOP!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

tig ole bitties


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

as she screamed


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

more fido more


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

oh hell no


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dude come on....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dude cum on


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

allright im sorry


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

for being such


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

a really big


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

flameing chunk of


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

steamin cow bile!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ONCE UPON A


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

time in moscow


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

went really wrong


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

there was a


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

monkey trainer that


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

was named fido


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

that guy frank


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

he changed his


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

name to the


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dannyboy of pfury


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

this thread is


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

another of fido's


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

ironically actually good


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wasnt thinking that


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i know but


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i must now


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

do what kq


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

has nothing to


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

fido the great


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

look at while


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

manbearpig ransacks house


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

my very large


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

post count from


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

posting useful information


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

like how to


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

post really stupid


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

breed piranhas all


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

ways to touch


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

even though he doesnt own piranhas... and slckr says goodnight to leave to go to the bar.. doesnt care if this is more than 3 words.. tells u all to ....

top of page


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and continues to


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

kiss the fairies


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

and cook dinner


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

better be good


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

ham and beans


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that make you


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Crap through a


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

fine mesh screen


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

With your pants


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

around your ankles


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

and then you


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Jam two fingers


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

deep in throat


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

until they get


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

bitten by a


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Enlarged prostate which


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

has equally large


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

testicles bonded by


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

crazy glue and


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

your mother's spit.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

after she ate


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

the whole damn


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

bowl of creamy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

psrotten said:


> bowl of creamy


penile butter jam


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that is


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

fuh king gross


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

only without milk


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

but with garlic


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

and molded cheeze


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that looks like


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

lilkims stomach pumpings


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

maybe we should


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> maybe we should


eat something called---->


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

evil kitten cakes


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

psrotten said:


> evil kitten cakes


and then make------>


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

a run for the border


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

no not that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

page four sucks


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

psrotten said:


> no not that


we then went----->


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

to a bait


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

shop in France


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

psrotten said:


> to a bait


and bought some------->


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that had a

post 124 made no sense


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

smelly French bass


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that liked to


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

swimm upsidedown and--------->


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

argh 3 words has been broke aaaaaaarrrrgggghhhh

now has to be restarted


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido ate fries


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

which he thought


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

was only a


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

a peacA butter


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that had went


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

up someone's nose


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

then it smelled


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

like a piranha's


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

like some .........magama


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lay off glue-sniffing


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

wtf is magama??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

result of glue-sniffage

just like aPeacA



psrotten said:


> wtf is magama??


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

agreed


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Once upon magma


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

there was a


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

purple bird that


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

ate his own


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

childen but then


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

mikfleye said:


> ate his own


 feathers that night


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and then strangely


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

a spider came


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

and bit it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

in the snakeballs


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

and it came


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

to a halt


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

and fattykins said


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DO NOT FEAR!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

CUZ I AM


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

GOING TO COMMIT


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

a massive attack


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

upon the population


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

of people that


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

worship allah


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

have relations with


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

all of the


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

kookykay23 said:


> all of the


children in the.......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> all of the


children in the.......
[/quote]

hospital whom suffer..


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

from a rare


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

inflatable sheep disease


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> inflatable sheep disease


and he likes


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

to play with


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

marbles and squishy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> marbles and squishy


cow testicles that


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

move around in


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

kookykay23 said:


> move around in


his mouth, releasing


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

white sticky substances


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

he also likes


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

beating up paraplegics


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

with a bat


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dressed like an


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

old lady in


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

74 inch wide


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

parachute pants with


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the cutest flowers


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

all over her


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

smelly vagina and


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

her big black


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

friction making leg's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

squashed his head


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this thread rocks


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

luciferzone said:


> squashed his head


between her two


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

ground dragging leaky


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

size triple ZZZ


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

and she cupped


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

and cupped his


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

luciferzone said:


> and cupped his


huge man size


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

identical looking nads


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

luciferzone said:


> identical looking nads


Who then screamed


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

please stop or

Pac


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i will shoot


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

yo mama in


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

the county jail


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

while bubba is...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

sucking a big


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

twinkie through a


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

trying to


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Humper said:


> twinkie through a


really small straw


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

[/quote]

really small straw
[/quote]

and then...


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

he went to


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sleep, rested he


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

then took out


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mikfleye said:


> then took out


his home-made


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

gun that does


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

not fire properly


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

and shot his


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

penis off, AUCH


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

then he went


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

to his buddy's


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

to post in this lame ass thread.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

way to kill


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

danny boy is


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

to throw him


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

in the trash


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

and leave him

WWWWOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOO 100 POST


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

for the garbage


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

-men to rape


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and have their


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

sweaty balls touched


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

willingly


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and all go


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

to the gynocologist


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and get touched


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

in the lady garden


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

with all the


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

People who enjoyed this thread to start with but felt its been all downhill since then


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ hehehe


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> People who enjoyed this thread to start with but felt its been all downhill since then


You went and


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Fingered his ass


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

easy there budday


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

he screamed while


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

But then smiled


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

and took off

Pac


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

to the mcdonalds


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

to get a


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

pubic hair laced.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dog sh*t covered


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

juicy almond chocolate.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which he shoved


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

into the unknown sanctums of


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

too many words


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

To think about


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

ah f*ck it


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

. The, fat, juicy


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

broad at cashregister


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

eating a cheeseburger


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wiggled her fat


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and begged for


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

some petercillian cureall


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

she got it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

to eat at


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

her home in


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

smelly french canadia


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

poutine with hair


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

because she didnt


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

have a very


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice day to all


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

the hookers on


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

atlantic city block


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

denied her request


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

for credit card


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

and slaped the


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

little fat transvestite


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

across the large


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

piranha infested pond.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and yelled for


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

fidos buttplug and


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

his mummy to


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

to help him


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

slide into malok


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

bed and have


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Gross anal sex


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Gross anal sex


and also have


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

gross oral secks


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

until fido's grandpa


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

loads the mossberg


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

then they also


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

do 3.degree equations


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

but then realize


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

that they are


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

are going to


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

go to Hawaii


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

and experiment with


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hawaiian ganja buds


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

until he saw


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

team rip fall


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

inside a*s crack


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

never to be seen again


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

until they are


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

honest'bout bein' gay


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

and take it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

to the maxxx


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

where it gets


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

pinker than pink


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

before they all


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jump on the


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

giant beer can


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

which imploded onto


----------



## ImportRacer (May 13, 2003)

tight wet pink


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Victoria secret panties


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

but then all


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the bricks came


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

tumbling after John


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lament stole Sig


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

and trigga said


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TAKE IT OF


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

and he did


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

THANK YOU JESUS


----------



## jslove1408 (Jul 27, 2006)

for women's green


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hall of fame


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

team rip threads


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

suck like the

btw, tinkerbelle, you should join Team Easy


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the black holes


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't Fall IN


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

or the gayness


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

surrounding the juicy


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

lips of the


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

transvestite at bar


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

who secreted a


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

team rip member


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Team RIP is still going strong :rasp:

and this thread still officially sucks :rasp:

/later


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> Team RIP is still going strong :rasp:
> 
> and this thread still officially sucks :rasp:
> 
> /later


Im not one to d rail a thred


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> team rip member


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

think someone can put our whole story together


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> team rip member












[/quote]

Dannyboy

FTW


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg stop derailing guys waaaaaaa waaaaa i hate you waaaaaaaa (acestro)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Life is good ignoring Fido....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

why dont you go make some more fake awards to feel good about yourself.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You've know entered the final stage. You've pissed off flamingo.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

so the pink


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

zack-199 said:


> think someone can put our whole story together


so here goes....

once upon a time a guy bactrian in the mcdonalds by the bins with a douchebag named fido jizzed on pacman who was caught sleeping on the tramp that lay picking his nose and flicking it at passers by. and then he hit a bump and lost his will to live. so he went to a porn shop and got his new penis pump for him and got some friends to help him try out his shiny big vibrator named fido the great and then he was awesome... went after slacker, then he licked me me me, also known as the masked perv from the town... or fido the kq's whipped bitch. (he?) began to play with her big tig ole bitties, as she screamed 'more fido more - oh hell no. dude come on, dude cum on alright i'm sorry for being such a really big flaming chunk of steaming cow bile'

once upon a time in moscow, went really wrong, there was a monkey trainer that was named fido. that guy frank he changed his name to the dannyboy of pfury. this thread is another of fido's ironically actually good... (wasn't thinking that - i know but)... I must now do what kq... has nothing to (fido the great) look at while manbearpig ransacks house. my very large post count from posting useful information, like how to post really stupid (breed piranhas all) ways to touch and continues to kiss the fairies and cook dinner. better be good ham and beans that make you crap through a fine mesh screen with your pants around your ankles. and then you jam two fingers deep in through until they get bitten by an enlarged prostate which has equally large testicles bonded by crazy glue and your mothers spit, after she ate (give me cookies) the whole damn bowl of creamy penile butter jam (damn that is - fuh king gross) only without milk, but with garlic and molded cheese that looks like lil'kims stomach pumpings. maybe we should eat something called evil kitten cakes and then make a run for the border... no not that (page four sucks). we then went to bait shop in france and bought some smelly french bass that liked to swim upside down. fido ate fries which he thought was only a peaca butter that had went up someones nose. then it smelled (like a piranha's/like some magma)... (lay off glue sniffing - wtf is magama - result of glue-sniffage - just like apeaca)...

Once upon a magma there was a purple bird that ate his own but then... feathers at night... and then strangely a spider came and bit it in the snakeballs, and it came to a halt and fattykins said: "DO NOT FEAR BECAUSE I AM GOING TO COMMIT a massive attack upon the population of people that worship allah and have relations with all of the children in the hospital who suffer from a rare inflatable sheep disease." and he likes to play with marbles and squishy cow testicles that move around in his mouth releasing white sticky substances. he also likes beating up parapalegics with a bat dressed like an old lady in 74 inch wide parachute pants with the cutest flowers all over her smelly vagina and her big black friction making legs squashed his head... (this thread rocks) between her two ground dragging leaky size triple ZZZ. (and she cupped/and cupped his) huge man size identical looking nads who then screamed "please stop or i will shoot your momma in the county jail while bubba is sucking a big twinkie through a really small straw and then he went to sleep. rested he then took out his home-made gun that does not fire properly and shot his penis off AUCH. then he went to his buddy's to post in this lame ass thread. (way to kill)

danny boy is... to throw him in the trash and leave him for the garbage man to rape and have their sweaty balls touched willingly, and all go to the gynocologist and get touched in the lady garden with all of the people who enjoyed this thread to start with but felt its been all downhill since then. you went and fingered his ass........

this is up to and including page 12


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

that was cool


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thank you! nothing better than a early morning laugh!


----------



## bsonetwo (Aug 25, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA thats the first time I have ever seen that done before. Great laugh!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

with the cutest flowers all over her smelly vagina and her big black friction making legs squashed his head <LOLLLLLLLL


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

> Once upon a magma there was a purple bird that ate his own but then... feathers at night... and then strangely a spider came and bit it in the snakeballs


Pulitzer Prize sh*t right there!


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks Tink, a lot easier than reading thread to thread


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

so he said


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

this is gay


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

but I like


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

zack-199 said:


> thanks Tink, a lot easier than reading thread to thread


welcome. i'm going to get the rest of it done EVENTUALLY (done! see below!)


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAH here is the whole damn thing:

once upon a time a guy bactrian in the mcdonalds by the bins with a douchebag named fido jizzed on pacman who was caught sleeping on the tramp that lay picking his nose and flicking it at passers by. and then he hit a bump and lost his will to live. so he went to a porn shop and got his new penis pump for him and got some friends to help him try out his shiny big vibrator named fido the great and then he was awesome... went after slacker, then he licked me me me, also known as the masked perv from the town... or fido the kq's whipped bitch. (he?) began to play with her big tig ole bitties, as she screamed 'more fido more - oh hell no. dude come on, dude cum on alright i'm sorry for being such a really big flaming chunk of steaming cow bile'

once upon a time in moscow, went really wrong, there was a monkey trainer that was named fido. that guy frank he changed his name to the dannyboy of pfury. this thread is another of fido's ironically actually good... (wasn't thinking that - i know but)... I must now do what kq... has nothing to (fido the great) look at while manbearpig ransacks house. my very large post count from posting useful information, like how to post really stupid (breed piranhas all) ways to touch and continues to kiss the fairies and cook dinner. better be good ham and beans that make you crap through a fine mesh screen with your pants around your ankles. and then you jam two fingers deep in through until they get bitten by an enlarged prostate which has equally large testicles bonded by crazy glue and your mothers spit, after she ate (give me cookies) the whole damn bowl of creamy penile butter jam (damn that is - fuh king gross) only without milk, but with garlic and molded cheese that looks like lil'kims stomach pumpings. maybe we should eat something called evil kitten cakes and then make a run for the border... no not that (page four sucks). we then went to bait shop in france and bought some smelly french bass that liked to swim upside down. fido ate fries which he thought was only a peaca butter that had went up someones nose. then it smelled (like a piranha's/like some magma)... (lay off glue sniffing - wtf is magama - result of glue-sniffage - just like apeaca)...

Once upon a magma there was a purple bird that ate his own but then... feathers at night... and then strangely a spider came and bit it in the snakeballs, and it came to a halt and fattykins said: "DO NOT FEAR BECAUSE I AM GOING TO COMMIT a massive attack upon the population of people that worship allah and have relations with all of the children in the hospital who suffer from a rare inflatable sheep disease." and he likes to play with marbles and squishy cow testicles that move around in his mouth releasing white sticky substances. he also likes beating up parapalegics with a bat dressed like an old lady in 74 inch wide parachute pants with the cutest flowers all over her smelly vagina and her big black friction making legs squashed his head... (this thread rocks) between her two ground dragging leaky size triple ZZZ. (and she cupped/and cupped his) huge man size identical looking nads who then screamed "please stop or i will shoot your momma in the county jail while bubba is sucking a big twinkie through a really small straw and then he went to sleep. rested he then took out his home-made gun that does not fire properly and shot his penis off AUCH. then he went to his buddy's to post in this lame ass thread. (way to kill)

danny boy is... to throw him in the trash and leave him for the garbage man to rape and have their sweaty balls touched willingly, and all go to the gynocologist and get touched in the lady garden with all of the people who enjoyed this thread to start with but felt its been all downhill since then. you went and fingered his ass...

"easy budday" he screamed while... but then he smiled and took off to the macdonalds to get a pubic hair laced dog sh*t covered juicy chocolate almond. which he shoved into the unknown sanctums of (too many words - think about - aw f*ck it). the fat juicy broad at the cash register eating a cheesburger, wiggled her fat and begged for some petercillian cure-all. she got it to eat at her home in smelly french canada. poutine with hair because she didn't have a very nice day at all. the hookers on atlantic city block denied her request for a credit card and slapped the little fat transvestite across the large piranha infested pond. and yelled for fido's buttplug, and his mummy to help him slide into malok's bed and have gross anal sex and also have gross oral sex, until fido's grandpa loads the mossberg. then they also do three degree equasions but then realize that they are going to go to hawaii and experiment with hawaiian ganja buds. until he saw team rip fall inside ass crack, never to be seen again until they are honest about being gay and take it to the maxx where it gets pinker than pink, before they jump on the giant beer can which implode onto tight wet pink victoria secret panties. but then all the bricks came tumbling after john... lament stole sig... and trigga said: "TAKE IT OFF!" and he did! Thank you jesus for women's green.... hall of fame team rip threads suck like the black holes; don't fall in or the gayness surrounding the juicy lips of the transvestite at the bar who secreted a team rip member... fido likes buttsecks... so the pink... so he said "this is gay, but i like"


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

IM really gay


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

is not only


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

the truth, but


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

a fact that


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

he licks balls


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> Team RIP is still going strong :rasp:
> 
> and this thread still officially sucks :rasp:
> 
> /later


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

,big fat sweaty


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well trained, hamsters


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

went into the


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

continium transfunctioner, they


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

saw a huge


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dictionary filled with


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sh*t and piss from a giraffe in africa who ate 3 pounds of hay then


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

got attacked by a pack of wild


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

red bellied giraffes


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

who were mad because the lion made fun of there moms and were looking for him in the AIDS infested..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PIranha Hobbiest Site

LOLLL

Check ya self its 3 words per post


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

that had many

(sorry trigga)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

people spamming until

(no worries Check)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

until the p-fury pub


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and Team EASY


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

got smacked by


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

A hindi Actor


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

who said that


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Team EASY's supreme


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

was like bollywood


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if it was


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

aishwariya rai naked


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

jumpin on trigga


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

then on check


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and then stopped


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

and fell on


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

a boat going


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

to the biggest


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

crack den in the


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the Old Pacific


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that was filled with


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

red bellied piraya


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that transformed into


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

OPTOMUS PRIME TRANSFORMER


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

who proceeded to


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rape cheetor violently


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

and then spank


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that rhino guy


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

while a donkey


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ran away with


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

a toolbox needed to


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

fix the computers


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that determined the


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

the death of


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

speed of the


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

most insane horse


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that ever f*cked


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

some fat chick


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

at club med


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

wearing the tightest


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

G-string


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ever to be


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

created on planet


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

which was soaked


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

with brandy and


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

stained with crusty


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

old dog crap


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

placed there by


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

santa clause while


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

little boys sleep


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

on a single


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wet horses bladder


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that has fallen


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

692 stories and


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

crash's into a


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

large lifelike monster


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

with long hairy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

vaginas that can


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

swallow a man


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

and make him


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

turn into a


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

freshly salted pickle


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that became a


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

member on p-fury


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

whose head exploded


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

when he joined


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

a group of


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

p-fury pub posters


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

that scared him


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

into the big


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

gay antimatter gun


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

which shot him


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

right in the


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

ass where he


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

excretes waste from


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what happened here


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

the hole of

lol, this still exists!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

kim jongs ass


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

who let thread die with a rain of nukes


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

that instead fired on corey


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

and landed near


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

a fat sloppy


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

tuna sandwich where


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

he ate for


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

brunch at Hollywoods


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

only restroom resort


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

then went to


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

bed with a


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG this is the biggest run on sentence EVER

bucket of nails


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

which poked his


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

face in half


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

this thread sucks...


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

. nowadays, the capricorne


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

smokes concentrated barium


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

where radiation erradicates


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

in the vast


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

depth of interspacial


----------

